# modified eos



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

I would like to see some modified eos's (the more modified the better). I like the new eos alot, but in stock form they look kinda girly to me (opinion). So i made an eos thats a little more agressive







.









here is another example i found










_Modified by oneskll at 10:37 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

I think the above modifications make the Eos look worse. That is my opinion. You can say that many other cars look very girly in stock (Golf, Corolla, Civic, 207, 307CC, Mazda2, etc), but it's all a perception.
If you put on 18" wheels, the Eos definitely does not look girly at all. In fact, I find it quite masculine looking, although beautiful.
It doesn't need so many modifications. It's a gorgeous car just the way it is.


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (Dime-a-Dozen)*

true, i do believe many newer cars look too girly.... as in not as agressive.... but like i said i would just like to see eos's with some modifications since i have only seen one or two before that have been modified. although they are an amazing car stock


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

Here is a link to the ABT Eos. 
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/Eos.530.0.html?&L=1
Check out the Gallery
Also, here is the link to JE Design
http://images.google.ca/imgres...a%3DG
Do a Google image search for VW Eos, there are a few modded photos there as well.
Kevin
BTW, personally I'm not big into heavy mods, but nice job on the photochop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by just4fun at 6:54 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

Not sure what makes a car look girly, but I do like the look you created, at least as far as the grill goes.


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (jgermuga)*

so has no one in here modified their eos at all?


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm putting a rear spoiler on this weekend.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_so has no one in here modified their eos at all?









If you mean by "modified" chip tuning and exterior modifications like spoilers then no. But I've done a list of not so noticeable things like splash guards ( I know, boring) European Rubber Mats, Stainless Steel Dead Pedal, Kuda phone holder ( except I use it for my Garmin) and of course a built in parrot bluetooth kit to utilize that phone button on the steering wheel.
All practical things that make sense to me. And a 3.2l can't be chipped anyway. Has enough power as it is.
Oh and a VW plug in flashlight...


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (chocoholic_too)*

sounds like a good start to me! but im more looking for exterior modifications, since you dont see to many of these cars done up yet


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*









i like.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_
. . . but in stock form they look kinda girly to me 


Whenever I hear someone say that about a car, I remind them that it's not the car that make the girly impression, it's the combination of the car and the driver.


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (Sealy)*

^ lol does a new convertable baby blue beetle not look girly by itself?
anyway bump this up i would like to see some more modded eos's


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

up


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_I would like to see some modified eos's (the more modified the better). I like the new eos alot, but in stock form they look kinda girly to me (opinion). So i made an eos thats a little more agressive







.









here is another example i found









_Modified by oneskll at 10:37 PM 12-20-2007_

Corolla convertible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: modified eos (Trixy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trixy* »_
Corolla convertible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (flheat)*

Wow, all i ask for is to see some modified eos's ...... you think that wouldn't be to tough of a task for a forum dedicated to modifying them....


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

I've been looking at doing mods too. So far I've only gone to APR Stage I, window tint, and the aspherical mirrors.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I never realized that this forum was dedicated to modifying the Eos, I thought it was to disseminate information about it, not just about modding. I personally have only swapped out the mats and the mirrors in mine. I like the way it looks from the factory. Others in this forum have added all sorts of exterior modifications, with mixed comments regarding the looks after the fact.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

On the outside, I have only added the grille and eyelids


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (flheat)*

Thanks finally someone posts up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

this is all i could find.. i come intot his forum hoping to see these things hooked up.. they have soo much potential.. c'mon Eos'ers


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_Wow, all i ask for is to see some modified eos's ...... you think that wouldn't be to tough of a task for a forum dedicated to modifying them....









Don't worry, this thread will not be locked provided discussion remains constructive, informative, and professional. (humor and mindless rambling also acceptable)
As previously mentioned, the forum isn't dedicated to modding, but modding is certainly an interesting and acceptable topic of discussion.
Kevin
PS. Austin, I'm sure you have realized by now that there are not many dedicated modders among our members. Just a suggestion in the hopes you can find what you are looking for, have you tried logging onto some of the European forums?? 
Many of the modded photos I've seen have been European cars. Since the Eos has been on the market in Europe for an extra year, and their sales numbers are higher, maybe you will find more modded cars there, and get some ideas/inspiration to bring back for discussion.




_Modified by just4fun at 8:56 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_On the outside, I have only added the grille and eyelids


I like this look especially the eyelids. Makes the car look more masculine by taking away from the jellybean looking headlights. Where did you get them?


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (just4fun)*

thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

Maybe it's boring, but here's my Phaeos. An Eos with Phaeton trim.








If you want attention, put something similar to this body kit on - including the gumball headlights!



















_Modified by Paldi at 9:11 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (Paldi)*

I like these headlight much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: modified eos (Paldi)*


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

^ looks great, exactly what i was looking for! any more pictures?


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: modified eos (oneskll)*

found it over in the dope shizz thread.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2224141


----------



## GERMAN only (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: modified eos (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

that first photoshop is nasty....
the is cool....just needs the right wheels and to be lowered a bit. Since VW makes there cars at SUV height. With a GTI type grille in the front it will look badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to see if I could do that to my wifes car.


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: modified eos (GERMAN only)*

^ post up a picture of your wifes car and ill play around with it on p-shop.... we will see what we can do


----------

